
Unicode Graphics for Legacy Computing Proposal [pdf] - yuhong
https://www.unicode.org/L2/L2017/17435-terminals-prop.pdf
======
yuhong
Thinking about it, I assume that Commodore, Atari, Tandy, etc never
participated in the Unicode Consortium, right?

